# New 4x2x2 from scratch



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys

Having dabbled with plants for a little while now im looking at setting up a brand new tank. 4ftx2ftx2ft. Id like it to be competition level and im prepared to spend the money. Having recently been informed ada products are now available to me in australia id like some help to get going with the substrate.

I have a good idea of plants im using in the tank, it will be prodomenantly hair grass but i will be encorperating several cryptocoryne species also. Can you guys give me your idea of what the perfect substrate will be using ada only products? Id like something that allows larger plants etc to be added at a later stage if neccesary.
Id like to also know the amount of substrate additives if any i should use such as penac or turmaline.

Id appreciate your input so i can hopefully avoid making any mistakes.

Thank you guys

Brad


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I imagine you can just keep it simple, and use ADA amazonia only with a thin layer of peat on the very bottom. I think most people prefer that, and are not inclined to purchase the other substrate additives to go along with their amazonia, due to mixing and keeping everything nice and settled.

-John N.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks john, was wondering if i was going to get a reply for a while there.
Just i have not used this product before and seeing there is only one importer now they have no one who has actually used it personally so can offer me little help.

Brad


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

No problem Brad, I must have glazed over the post when it was initially posted. I hope your experience with this new importor goes well. Please keep us updated. 

I'm sure you'll find that 100% ADA amazonia substrate will look nice in your setup, and it'll provide a good place for plants to grow too.

-John N.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah im not sure if its more that i have to have a tank with ada products or that i will think it will work better. Probably the former but with so much talk and reading about these products on this site for years its pretty exciting to finaly be able to have access to it.

Is the required amount the same as regular gravel or should i allow a little more. Its roughly 65 dollars for a 9l bag. Im assuming a 9l bag is 9kg so.

Brad


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

A 4x2 ft tank will need about 4min 9 liter bags, better to use 6 truthfully.

Then you can create hillsides etc and it's virtually always betetr to have more than you might think you need.

I'd pass on the other items, you can search Tourmaline sand and Penac which really are not ADA type products, although they slap their label on them.

A thin layer of peat will help in the intial month peroid and make sure you add some mulm from an existing tank, search that if you are not clear on what mulm or the detrital matter is from a dirty filter sponge, deep gravel vacuuming, let the dirt settle, and decant off the supernatant(clear water) and add the soupy mulm about 1 cm deep in the bottom of the tank with the peat, cover with Aqua soil.

Fill the tank slowly.

If it's a little cloudy, it'll clear quickly.
A mature filter will also help.

Plant as dense as you can from the first day.
Fertilize from the very first day also.

This will help start the plants up and the bacteria will be in place already.

Add algae eaters soon after also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Tom

Your input is appreciated greatly. 
Ive read an article by Niels Jacobsen of copenhagen, a crypt grower of 20 years about humous rich leaf mold. I live at the base of a forest here in australia and have access to this exact type of leaf mould. He suggests using it as you are suggesting. What do you think?

I could put a mixture of this leaf mould,mulm from an old filter and peat as a base layer. Can you suggest a good depth? Say 2cm if my whole substrate will total roughly 8cm. Is this a good ratio.

Appreciate the help greatly

Thank you

Brad


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know anything about using leaf mould but I'd stay away from it. I'd say that unless you've already experimented with adding this type of thing to a tank, there is no reason to complicate your life. The potential mess if not done correctly will outweigh any perceived benefits.

As to the peat, we're talking about a very thinly sprinkled layer: you should still be able to see the bottom glass through it...

Then add mulm!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok i think im getting it lol. Like i said id rather ask all the dumb questions and avoid any major mistakes if i can. Ive only ever added laterite to the base layer of any substrates never gone further. My most advanced substrate was and is laterite mixed with filter sand then covered with gravel.

As id like to enter this tank in a few contests id like to do any little tricks i can to enhance growth and quality of the tank.

Ive priced the ada substrate and for the amount i need, 6 bags, its going to cost me $380au. Quite a jump from what im used to i must say.

Brad


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

AQUAMX said:


> Thanks Tom
> 
> Your input is appreciated greatly.
> Ive read an article by Niels Jacobsen of copenhagen, a crypt grower of 20 years about humous rich leaf mold. I live at the base of a forest here in australia and have access to this exact type of leaf mould. He suggests using it as you are suggesting. What do you think?
> ...


This is a more organic approach, nothing wrong with it either.
This is more for emergent culture.

If you have eclectic taste in this Genus, then you will need to grow them emergent, otherwise, most anything underwater will do better with the ADa soil as well as other plants.

Note: the mold will die underwater. I've taken several Fungi courses and we spent considerable time focusing on leaf fungi.

The cost here for the ADA soil is about 250 AU$.
Seems a bit high for there.

I think you'll still be happy, I suppose you can try and look around for cheaper pricing and import it from afar and see what the shipping cost difference will be.

Try SG and places not too far from Oz

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you Tom

I realise that the paper is really about emersed culture, i was just wondering if it was something one could consider in an aquarium. I will give it a miss and just use the ada soil, filter mulm and a touch of peat.

I think the high price is due to the fact that only one person so far is importing ada. Its an online wholesaler. I dont mind paying the extra, i understand if its hard to get then you have to pay the price. And considering this will be a long term tank im hoping its worth it.

Ok, now that i have the substrate taken care of i need some help choosing a suitable light setup. Yes the questions are still coming,lol, but there alot of people here with great experience and tanks to prove their experience.

Seeing as though the tank is 4ftx2ftx2ft i was thinking of a halide lighting setup. Say 2x 150w. I need something that will penetrate the depth enough to grow some nice plants. Something that will grow anything i put in the tank. Choices of globes. 6500k, would this be best or do i go 10000k?

Cheers Guys

And thanks very much for all your help.

Brad


----------

